# [SOLVED] LG OPTIMUS L3 DOWNGRADE FROM ICS 4.0 TO GINGERBREAD 2.3 (ANDROID)



## jinjab (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guyz.. i have an LG Optimus L3 E400 android phone. I have recently upgraded the O.S from Android 2.3 Gingerbread to ICS 4.0 using cyangomed and clockworkmod recovery. Now the problem is that i would like to convert back to the original O.S since i cannot get some of the features..like google play store and the likes... on this new ICS 4.0 from Cyangomed. I am also unable to view the contents on the sdcard since there is no viewer and now it has completely stopped reading ANY SDCARD i slot in.

I have tried researching online but i cant seem to get the Android 2.3 Gingerbread O.S. Any ways i really hope any one can help me somehow since this issue has really frustated me for a week now!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: LG OPTIMUS L3 DOWNGRADE FROM ICS 4.0 TO GINGERBREAD 2.3 (ANDROID)*

Hi did you try here for the rom Lg Optimus L3 Firmware List


----------



## jinjab (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: LG OPTIMUS L3 DOWNGRADE FROM ICS 4.0 TO GINGERBREAD 2.3 (ANDROID)*

yes i've tried that, but the one for my country is not listed. So i just tried using a few with KDZ and all i get is "PHONE - NOT - FOUND"


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: LG OPTIMUS L3 DOWNGRADE FROM ICS 4.0 TO GINGERBREAD 2.3 (ANDROID)*

Hello jinhab :wave:

Have you installed *gapps* in your Cyanogen mod version? You cannot access Play Store or anything Google without it.


----------



## jinjab (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: LG OPTIMUS L3 DOWNGRADE FROM ICS 4.0 TO GINGERBREAD 2.3 (ANDROID)*

thanks for the advice. But i already uninstalled cyangomed and returned android gingerbread


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: LG OPTIMUS L3 DOWNGRADE FROM ICS 4.0 TO GINGERBREAD 2.3 (ANDROID)*

Okay. Glad you got it working. :smile:


----------

